# Bud Washing? Is it really that big of a game changer



## tpc_mikey (Feb 11, 2017)

Ok I have watched several videos this morning on washing your harvest and must say it seems to make some sense, i had a small PM problem at week 6 of flowering and got it under control. Now im going to harvest today or tomorrow and really considering doing the bud was. One 5gal bucket with H202 and water 2nd bucket with the lemon juice and backing soda followed by the last 2 buckets of warm and cold water for final rinse. Has anyone done this and what was your results versus other harvests you havent done it with?


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

yes, it works fantastic,, I did bud washing on my grow before last because I to had some PM, the wash bubbles off any that happens to remain and leaves your buds clean from spores,, that way when they go into jars for curring they are clean and nothing bad grows on them during curring,,, i vote yes


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

oh here is the video of the proccess i uses


----------



## tpc_mikey (Feb 11, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> oh here is the video of the proccess i uses


Yep this is the first one I watched then saw a version after the h202 bath of goin into the juice and soda


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

i just did the version in the video,,, and it worked like a charm, I still have some of those buds in jars 1 year later and they smoke awesome,, after the bath i hung my buds from a ladder and pointed an fan at them from about 10 feet away , and waited for the bath to dry off,, then hung them in my closet and on into the dry cure process we go,,
its a great trick, because PM can be deep in there,, and the H202 boils it out,, , i held mine under water in the h202 bath until there was no more bubbles,,


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 11, 2017)

I never had PM but peer pressure is causing me to consider washing the dust off my buds at harvest. 
anyone know if the outdoor californians squirt their buds down before they chop ?


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I never had PM but peer pressure is causing me to consider washing the dust off my buds at harvest.
> anyone know if the outdoor californians squirt their buds down before they chop ?


i was spraying H202 and baking soda mix on my bud right up to harvest 2 grows ago to combat PM,, did not hurt a thing, evaps off completly


----------



## Saw zallin (Feb 11, 2017)

What about if you flush your plants a week before harvest? Is a wash still helpful?


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

Saw zallin said:


> What about if you flush your plants a week before harvest? Is a wash still helpful?


well, flushing is believed to "clean the inside of the plant"
and washing is for cleaning the outside of the plant


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2017)

Did this today on blue dream and two other strains ... 
Lemon and baking soda ... Like a vegetable wash for buds. 

Just dunk and drip dry. I do not handle the buds , i ip with stems attached , twisty motion , that's it. Buds look and smell picture perfect. 

Unfortunately i cannot post pics ( like everyone else here ) BUT it is a proven method .


----------



## tpc_mikey (Feb 11, 2017)

Saw zallin said:


> What about if you flush your plants a week before harvest? Is a wash still helpful?


Sure is from what i have researched today the bath basically washes off any mildew,bugs,dust hairs and pollutants i.e. pet and human dander and such. I have decided i will do this tomorrow when my harvest begins, and i also for the last 10 days have flushed her nothing but straight water, wish i could post the pics i just took. lol


----------



## tpc_mikey (Feb 11, 2017)

Budzbuddha said:


> Did this today on blue dream and two other strains ...
> Lemon and baking soda ... Like a vegetable wash for buds.
> 
> Just dunk and drip dry. I do not handle the buds , i ip with stems attached , twisty motion , that's it. Buds look and smell picture perfect.
> ...


Do you trim everything off before you wash or leave some of the leaves on, im thinking manicure wash and dry for a few hours in front of fan then into there curing closet for the next 4 to 6 days


----------



## Budzbuddha (Feb 11, 2017)

Trimmed as usual and dip them. BUT If you are collecting trim then do that and dip the buds after.

I had a small issue with PM , so i wanted to remove affected leaves.

I laid them on a towel to drain excess moisture for an hour or two and the began normal drying routine ( hanging or screen ).


----------



## Tim Fox (Feb 11, 2017)

yup, easy and effective,


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 25, 2017)

I wouldn't use baking soda. THCA is soluble in alkaline solutions. Might not be able to get to most of the resin in the trichs but why even risk it? For that reason I also wouldn't use tap water, which is usually alkaline and just plain icky anyway. Best fungicide, citric acid, meaning lemon juice if you can't find the powder. I also wouldn't bother with peroxide, could oxidize some of the compounds and is pretty toxic. Granted it would evaporate but who knows what kind of chemical reactions it would produce with buds in the meantime?


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

I dont have any issues with molds or pests and i dont use sprays. I keep constant filtration stink socks/cleaned sleeves. 

So here is what worked well. seems i do have dust .
In warm weather I'll bring the whole plant outside and hose it down, (with my drinking safe water hose), shake it, and return to the flower room till tomorrow at harvest.
Recently after trimming all the fresh buds down and off I dipped them in a tote of room temp water, shook quickly, and drained.
I put them in a towel and spun em, poured them into my drying nets in the drying room and let them go. Awesome results, like always though. 

Findings: my peat dust has little to no taste when burned, but I am going to take steps to be cleaner, with cleaner air, and now rinsing all of my buds year round, fukken peer pressure


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I wouldn't use baking soda. THCA is soluble in alkaline solutions. Might not be able to get to most of the resin in the trichs but why even risk it? For that reason I also wouldn't use tap water, which is usually alkaline and just plain icky anyway. Best fungicide, citric acid, meaning lemon juice if you can't find the powder. I also wouldn't bother with peroxide, could oxidize some of the compounds and is pretty toxic. Granted it would evaporate but who knows what kind of chemical reactions it would produce with buds in the meantime?



Whoa


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 25, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> Whoa


Why even overcomplicate it? Citric acid is effective and relatively non-toxic. But I do think washing buds is a good idea. A lot of air gets moved around them so there's bound to be dust and stuff, bug bodies etc. I'm going to do it next time actually. I'll get a little lettuce spinner to get the water off.


----------



## chemphlegm (Feb 25, 2017)

water, nothin but the water for my girlie nugs


----------



## tpc_mikey (Feb 25, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I wouldn't use baking soda. THCA is soluble in alkaline solutions. Might not be able to get to most of the resin in the trichs but why even risk it? For that reason I also wouldn't use tap water, which is usually alkaline and just plain icky anyway. Best fungicide, citric acid, meaning lemon juice if you can't find the powder. I also wouldn't bother with peroxide, could oxidize some of the compounds and is pretty toxic. Granted it would evaporate but who knows what kind of chemical reactions it would produce with buds in the meantime?


Well I have already done this and can honestly say the buds turned out amazing and the smoke is the smoothest I've ever had I will post some pics of cured bud when we are able too


----------



## BobCajun (Feb 25, 2017)

Here's "the game changer" bud washing unit. My idea is to put fresh manicured buds in, fill it with water, containing whatever additives I want to use, and crank it slowly for a minute to circulate the water through it. Then drain it, do it again with plain water, and finally pour the water out and spin it to remove remaining water.

The best part is that it's dual purpose. Later you can use it to get bubble hash from the trim. My idea is to fill it with trim and water and put the whole unit in the freezer until it gets just above freezing. I guess you'd have to put some kind of fins on the spin tub to bash the material around as you spin it. Anyway the idea being that only the trichs and small bits of vegetation will go through the tub's holes, thus doing an initial rough filtration. Then you stick some bubble bag material inside the tub and cool and spin it again. Later to get the moisture out of the hash-cake you would line the tub with paper towel and spin it for a few minutes. One unit does it all. NOW how much would you pay for the Sensi-Spin 3000?

If you can't see the image, it's a Walmart salad spinner.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Feb 26, 2017)

Here are a few of the buds after the was and cure process these are about 2 and a half weeks old.


----------



## slow drawl (Feb 28, 2017)

I've been washing/rinsing my crop for the last 4 or 5 seasons. It has become a must for me now, cleaner weed = better smoke. I do a 3 barrel/bucket rinse. No additives just water. 1st dip and swirl in barrel of tap water(set for a couple days to gas off). 2nd dip filtered drinking water 115 to 120 degrees heated on a crab cooker. I've found that this dip is the cleansing one and the most necessary for lifting dirt and unwanted oils. Then into a filtered cold water bath for the final rinse. Hang to drip dry with heavy fan action, then off to the drying closet. It is a real pain in the ass extra step, but well worth it.
I've done this in the garage and in the bath tub with 3 buckets when needed.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Feb 28, 2017)

I'm smoking some bud that I grew outdoors and didn't rinse. It's a bit harsh. I'm certain that washing would have made it better. 
Everything sticks to sticky buds. Outdoors there's dust, pollen, mold spores, good bugs, bad bugs, bug shit, webbing, etc. 
All that miscellaneous crap *will* stick to your buds -- guaranteed. Gotta wash em if you grow outdoors, and it doesn't hurt if you grow indoors.


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 5, 2017)

I washed an amount of cleaned buds that would come out to about 150-200 g dry, in deionized water with a few squirts of RealLemon in it. Rinsed with plain water, spun in the salad spinner, sprayed some more plain water on it and spun it again while it was still in there. All the collected water had a slightly whitish appearance. Filtered it through 112 and then 25 micron mesh and got a little bit of trichs, enough for a hit.

So you don't lose much trich from the washing. I was pretty rough with it too. There's a small amount of preservatives in RealLemon so it may actually be better to use another type. I rinsed it pretty well though. The spinning gets most of the water out.


----------



## slow drawl (Mar 9, 2017)

BobCajun said:


> I washed an amount of cleaned buds that would come out to about 150-200 g dry, in deionized water with a few squirts of RealLemon in it. Rinsed with plain water, spun in the salad spinner, sprayed some more plain water on it and spun it again while it was still in there. All the collected water had a slightly whitish appearance. Filtered it through 112 and then 25 micron mesh and got a little bit of trichs, enough for a hit.
> 
> So you don't lose much trich from the washing. I was pretty rough with it too. There's a small amount of preservatives in RealLemon so it may actually be better to use another type. I rinsed it pretty well though. The spinning gets most of the water out.


I lose a bit of trichs for sure, but what's in the bottom of the buckets doesn't amount to much. I have done side by side comparisons, can't really see any diff in the amount of trichs lost. The rinsed bud always cures and smokes better, smoother. It will always be in my regime. The pic I posted was 2015 grow, the Afghani in the pic tested at 28.55 thc. Might have been a bit higher unmolested. I like your idea of filtering it, I should do that with my barrel/buckets.


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 10, 2017)

slow drawl said:


> I lose a bit of trichs for sure, but what's in the bottom of the buckets doesn't amount to much. I have done side by side comparisons, can't really see any diff in the amount of trichs lost. The rinsed bud always cures and smokes better, smoother. It will always be in my regime. The pic I posted was 2015 grow, the Afghani in the pic tested at 28.55 thc. Might have been a bit higher unmolested. I like your idea of filtering it, I should do that with my barrel/buckets.


Yeah if you wash a lot of it at a time it might be worth it. You might get a gram per pound, something like that.


----------



## chemphlegm (Mar 10, 2017)

next up, soaking in water....leach the chlorophyll, anyone doing that ?


----------



## Jon E. Doe (Mar 10, 2017)

White ghost buds?


----------



## BobCajun (Mar 10, 2017)

Not water soluble.


----------



## AlaskaD (Mar 14, 2017)

chemphlegm said:


> I never had PM but peer pressure is causing me to consider washing the dust off my buds at harvest.
> anyone know if the outdoor californians squirt their buds down before they chop ?


In two years down in sohum, I never heard of anybody doing this. There just isn't time with the quantities involved, you have to rely on your trimmers to cull out the bad stuff.


----------



## dynospec (Mar 15, 2017)

AlaskaD said:


> In two years down in sohum, I never heard of anybody doing this. There just isn't time with the quantities involved, you have to rely on your trimmers to cull out the bad stuff.


yeah except you cant trim away microscopic material. I can see this not happening more because of water availability throughout california but not because of the quantities involved. Theres always a way to do everything bigger, and Im willing to bet that there are some methods being developed by licenced producers in Canada for example. The medical community has just as big of grows, if not way way way bigger.


----------



## AlaskaD (Mar 15, 2017)

It's a matter of timing, pairs of hands, and time it takes. When you cut down a 100' hooper with 360 plants and 8 pairs of hands on deck, it takes about 6-8 hours to get every last branch hung. Washing every stick would more than double that time, if not triple it. To have to invest the money in a setup to wash all that when you're on a week between harvest rotation so that you can get two deps out of each greenhouse before the weather sours and depending on what side of a hill you're on, you lose your daylight...nobody cares. It's not impossible, it's just impractical.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 15, 2017)

I heard about bud washing a few years ago over on 420. A bunch of growers there follow "high brix" growing technique. It involves foliar applications throughout flower. Because of that they all wash their buds.

Ive bud washed for a while but i prefer to just thoroughly hose down the plant a couple days before harvest. Its not always possible because of high humidity and huge buds. Most times i use a single 5gal bucket with tap water and give a rinse. I do feel that their is a subtle essence lost when the plant is washed after chopping.


----------



## RedWhiteBlueGreen (Mar 16, 2017)

Lol all this talk of how successful washing is now just makes me really paranoid about powdery mildew!


----------



## Los Reefersaurus (Mar 16, 2017)

Tim Fox said:


> i just did the version in the video,,, and it worked like a charm, I still have some of those buds in jars 1 year later and they smoke awesome,, after the bath i hung my buds from a ladder and pointed an fan at them from about 10 feet away , and waited for the bath to dry off,, then hung them in my closet and on into the dry cure process we go,,
> its a great trick, because PM can be deep in there,, and the H202 boils it out,, , i held mine under water in the h202 bath until there was no more bubbles,,


Lol like a true psychopath.


----------



## Heil Tweetler (Mar 16, 2017)

RedWhiteBlueGreen said:


> Lol all this talk of how successful washing is now just makes me really paranoid about powdery mildew!


I would guess that out of the bud washers i know only 10-15% are washing for mold which is a somewhat different process.

The main intention of most washers is basic quality improvement. Also, as i stated, if you apply foliars through flowering it is essential.

Grower's attitudes have changed dramatically about this practice. A few years ago cannabis geniuses were going hysterical over folks telling them cat dander and bug debris should be removed by washing.. Very much like the hid folks dismissing LED tech out of rank ignorance.


----------



## 710revolution (Mar 16, 2017)

Honestly, if you dont have PM. I dont see the point. I think its stoner minds that start to dive deep into things, and over think at times. To each their own. However, I am going to assume you all eat properly and exercise daily. I'm willing to bet most peoples shitty diets and lack of exercise will kill them a lot quicker than microscopic dust on their buds. Just for shits n giggles though, i will do a side by side on my up coming harvest, washing, and non washing. Maybe the quality will be better, and i'll eat my words by noticing a major difference, we will see. Just saying, I've never washed my buds before in 12 years, and have yet to feel the need to.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Mar 16, 2017)

710revolution said:


> Honestly, if you dont have PM. I dont see the point. I think its stoner minds that start to dive deep into things, and over think at times. To each their own. However, I am going to assume you all eat properly and exercise daily. I'm willing to bet most peoples shitty diets and lack of exercise will kill them a lot quicker than microscopic dust on their buds. Just for shits n giggles though, i will do a side by side on my up coming harvest, washing, and non washing. Maybe the quality will be better, and i'll eat my words by noticing a major difference, we will see. Just saying, I've never washed my buds before in 12 years, and have yet to feel the need to.


Curious when you buy a nice juicy red apple at the grocery store and bring it home and set it in a bowl and eat it 2 days later whats the first thing you do before you eat it? EXACTLY, i washed my lemon haze harvest mainly because i had a slight issue with PM and im going to tell you this i will do it every time after seeing the shit in that water after washing 127gs of bud lol and i can attest the smoke is so amazingly smoth. I used a peroxide bath then a lemon juice bath the rinsed in 2 diff buckets of clean water. then hung to dry in front of fan for about 3 hrs then into the hanging closet. well worth it.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 16, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Curious when you buy a nice juicy red apple at the grocery store and bring it home and set it in a bowl and eat it 2 days later whats the first thing you do before you eat it? EXACTLY, i washed my lemon haze harvest mainly because i had a slight issue with PM and im going to tell you this i will do it every time after seeing the shit in that water after washing 127gs of bud lol and i can attest the smoke is so amazingly smoth. I used a peroxide bath then a lemon juice bath the rinsed in 2 diff buckets of clean water. then hung to dry in front of fan for about 3 hrs then into the hanging closet. well worth it.


mmm..if i bought an apple then yes id wash it. But heres the rub im literally surrounded by apple orchards. If i pick an apply off a tree (which i do atm as its harvest season) then i just eat it. It hasnt been sitting in cold storage for weeks/months or sitting in a supermarket/fruit shop with kids sneezing all over it.

Look at us, comparing Apples to Apples.....hehehe


Ive never tried washing pot nor had bud that has been washed so im useless to this convo..


----------



## tpc_mikey (Mar 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> mmm..if i bought an apple then yes id wash it. But heres the rub im literally surrounded by apple orchards. If i pick an apply off a tree (which i do atm as its harvest season) then i just eat it. It hasnt been sitting in cold storage for weeks/months or sitting in a supermarket/fruit shop with kids sneezing all over it.
> 
> Look at us, comparing Apples to Apples.....hehehe
> 
> ...


I would be happy to vac seal and mail you a nug so you can try it lol


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I would be happy to vac seal and mail you a nug so you can try it lolView attachment 3907662


Thanks anyway but i dont think trafficking is a good idea!..lol


----------



## tpc_mikey (Mar 17, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> Thanks anyway but i dont think trafficking is a good idea!..lol


lol one nug isnt trafficking if i sent ya 30lbs thats a diffrent story lol


----------



## 710revolution (Mar 17, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Curious when you buy a nice juicy red apple at the grocery store and bring it home and set it in a bowl and eat it 2 days later whats the first thing you do before you eat it? EXACTLY, i washed my lemon haze harvest mainly because i had a slight issue with PM and im going to tell you this i will do it every time after seeing the shit in that water after washing 127gs of bud lol and i can attest the smoke is so amazingly smoth. I used a peroxide bath then a lemon juice bath the rinsed in 2 diff buckets of clean water. then hung to dry in front of fan for about 3 hrs then into the hanging closet. well worth it.


Ive eaten many apples without washing them, and have never been sick because of it. Lol. Matter fact, a majority of the time i dont wash them. I get your point though. Im just trying to tell you, a majority of people are not washing buds, at least not that i know of. Seems to have never hurt anyone.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 17, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> lol one nug isnt trafficking if i sent ya 30lbs thats a diffrent story lol


i recon ur in a different country...

From one country to another i would imagine would be trafficking. Either way for one nug it aint worth it.


----------



## just_me (Mar 19, 2017)

710revolution said:


> Ive eaten many apples without washing them, and have never been sick because of it. Lol. Matter fact, a majority of the time i dont wash them. I get your point though. Im just trying to tell you, a majority of people are not washing buds, at least not that i know of. Seems to have never hurt anyone.



I ate an apple off a tree once without washing it, it was fine. Luckily for me, there was only half a worm in it.

I wash my plants periodically with a 5 Gal.wallpaper bottle and literally 5 drops of laundry detergent (great cleaning surfactant) in the rain while still in the pots or ground. Minute amounts of laundry detergent don`t harm them or the wax. It`s biodegradable.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 19, 2017)

just_me said:


> I ate an apple off a tree once without washing it, it was fine. Luckily for me, there was only half a worm in it.
> 
> I wash my plants periodically with a 5 Gal.wallpaper bottle and literally 5 drops of laundry detergent (great cleaning surfactant) in the rain while still in the pots or ground. Minute amounts of laundry detergent don`t harm them or the wax. It`s biodegradable.


You wash the inside of an apple?


----------



## Strocat (Mar 19, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> lol one nug isnt trafficking if i sent ya 30lbs thats a diffrent story lol


you send me a nug brother, I'll gladly smoke it and test whether the washing has negative effects.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 19, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> I would be happy to vac seal and mail you a nug so you can try it lolView attachment 3907662


Nice nug! 
I have a keen eye for detail and there are at least three foreign hairs on that bud.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 19, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice nug!
> I have a keen eye for detail and there are at least three foreign hairs on that bud.


lmao..it does to!


----------



## just_me (Mar 20, 2017)

Lucky Luke said:


> You wash the inside of an apple?



No, I wash my fruits to get the pesticides off them. It wont get the worms out though. The only thing come close to washing the inside is when I make sauce, I peel the apples and throw them into a pan of water to stop browning before boiling.


----------



## tpc_mikey (Mar 20, 2017)

Chunky Stool said:


> Nice nug!
> I have a keen eye for detail and there are at least three foreign hairs on that bud.


yeah my damn cat was up on the table we where manicuring on little fugger got it hairy lol


----------



## sparkygeek (Mar 20, 2017)

I have used Cervantes method to wash the bud and it worked fantastic. I've considered doing it on every crop just as a precaution. PM is very difficult to see and the bud comes out awesome! As already discussed it does add considerable time to the harvest though. A small amount of chlorophyll leaches out but I wouldn't bath bud for that reason...


----------



## Budzbuddha (Mar 20, 2017)

I started this on last few runs because of the changes in my local weather ... 
Hotter , drier weather has popped up some insect issues. Even after basic control of problems , it made it a no brainer way to CLEAN BUDS of bugs , hair , dust , crap or whatever. 

After wet trimming 
Simple 3 part dunk process ...

I have done both ways with and without lemon/baking soda. 
Its the hot water rinse ( dunk ) that gets the most shit out. Just a couple of spins in the water and you will see the accumalated debris at the bottom of water. Gets all of that foliar shit , leaf spray or whatever you had put on your plants. 

I noticed a slightly faster drying time afterwards .... 
As far as results ... 
Triches looked fine , intact as far i could tell not broken ( even under loupe )
Still frosty as shit .... Still resinous 
Smooth smoke , good taste .... Whats not to like ?


----------



## LSD-25 (Mar 28, 2017)

hello thread!! and fellow growers.. I have always sprayed my plants with plain water.. and water with a lil h2o2 in it.. I am going to try the wash this time around in about 7 weeks. Ive heard that indoor air is more polluted than outdoor air, and house dust has dust mites that live in the house dust.... coupled with the fact that MOST grows have at least some gnats, i know mine does, I think I will try this tech out..


----------



## Strocat (Mar 28, 2017)

After sex I always dip my dick in vinegar so maybe this bud washing thing has something to it.

If I can ever grow a plant just for fun .. like a little shit plant ill try and wash buds.


----------



## Lucky Luke (Mar 29, 2017)

I just did a hydrogen peroxide wash for some bud rot i had to cut out today and ended up stumbling on this comment when researching. On his thread 
http://boards.cannabis.com/threads/bud-washing.208557/



*CaptainOrganicsCORegistered+*
Thanks TL
I figured I should finish this bud washing thread, but I can't yet. There still curing, but of course I've sampled. None of the washes appeared to damage trichs.
The baking soda/lemon juice washed buds seem slightly darker in color.
The hydrogen peroxide wash buds smoke nice, they were smaller so there more advanced in there cure. I never spell their right.

Early but my verdict? Don't bother with any of them. I like smoking good unwashed weed, it's what I've always done. I never had any weird shit sprayed on my buds to make washing necessary. Good experiment though, and doesn't look like I ruined any of my head stash.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2017)

So you're washing the harvest to remove sand, dust, bacteria and mold spores? But what do you do to prevent said culprits from sitting right on your buds during the week in which the material dries? These things are EVERYWHERE...


----------



## dynospec (Mar 30, 2017)

Kassiopeija said:


> So you're washing the harvest to remove sand, dust, bacteria and mold spores? But what do you do to prevent said culprits from sitting right on your buds during the week in which the material dries? These things are EVERYWHERE...


True, but one can argue that 10-12+ weeks of dirt, dust, bacteria, mold spores, and whatever else is much more than 1 week.


----------



## Rasta Roy (Mar 30, 2017)

tpc_mikey said:


> Ok I have watched several videos this morning on washing your harvest and must say it seems to make some sense, i had a small PM problem at week 6 of flowering and got it under control. Now im going to harvest today or tomorrow and really considering doing the bud was. One 5gal bucket with H202 and water 2nd bucket with the lemon juice and backing soda followed by the last 2 buckets of warm and cold water for final rinse. Has anyone done this and what was your results versus other harvests you havent done it with?


Just make sure you got fans on em hard when you hang em back up and run a dehumidifier. You want that water off there quick but yeah it definitely works and I would especially do it if you had PM.


----------



## Kassiopeija (Mar 30, 2017)

dynospec said:


> True, but one can argue that 10-12+ weeks of dirt, dust, bacteria, mold spores, and whatever else is much more than 1 week.


That's true, but why do you actually leave that stuff onto your plant throughout the whole grow in the first place? I'm pretty confident that a leaf dusted in sand isn't able to photosynthesis as efficient as a clean leaf does.
Or you don't know how some of the stuff makes its way into the plant, or gets glued to the trics while they form etc pp and then perhaps you won't be able to remove it even under a post-harvest bath.
And if you already keep your plant clean during its living phase there's maybe no more need for a post-mortem bath?


----------



## dynospec (Mar 30, 2017)

theres no way to keep your plant entirely free of those things, its just not possible. Yes its effective to keep things clean anyone with a grow or two under their belt should realize that. dunno why you started bringing up photosynthesis and leaves as this is a bud washing thread in the harvesting and curing section, so yeah dusting fans is a good idea but its entirely irrelevant to this discussion

im not concerned with particles on leaves when i wash my buds, the buds are being washed because it improves their quality. I only just started doing this, and im not looking back. 

as for things "gluing" to trichs or fusing to the plant or whatever youre trying to say things dont just work that way. you should do some horticultural reading. dust/dirt doesnt fuse into a plant and become impossible to remove. 

keeping plants clean during grow is kinda a no brainer, but that wont prevent them from building up some shit which is easily washed off a the end.


----------



## Chunky Stool (Mar 30, 2017)

In the past, I only washed my buds when there was a problem (PM, bugs, etc), but I've decided that it's a good thing to do even when crops finish without incident. 
It's definitely a good idea to keep the rinsing solution super diluted, whether it's peroxide or citric acid. Not sure what the optimal amounts are, but it's better to err on the side of caution. 
And always finish with a rinse of plain water. Distilled is ideal, but tap water is fine if it's not too "thick". Mine is 24 ppm & 7.25 ph so I don't worry about it.


----------



## Tejashidrow (Feb 17, 2018)

chemphlegm said:


> next up, soaking in water....leach the chlorophyll, anyone doing that ?


That’s called a water cure


----------

